# Super Milk....For The Intolerant.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

At $8 a gallon I am sure glad that I can still drink the old "rot gut". 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the-milk-youve-never-heard-of-thats-rocking-the-dairy-world-blmg/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've drank milk all my life and lots of it but a few years ago when I would eat my morning cereal I would get a stomach ache. So I did a little research and ended up trying Almond milk, I actually like the stuff. No more stomach aches in the morning. I buy the cheap stuff at Aldi's usually.

That Silk brand that's suppose to be so great, is just plain nasty. Blue Diamond's not bad but it's higher than Aldi.

Never heard of Super milk until now. That is quite a bit higher than Almond milk.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I started drinking Fairlife milk a few months ago after trying it......they call it "ultra-filtered" idk what it is but it is better tasting, it's also more expensive. Supposedly contains more protein. At 3.50 a half gallon, it ain't cheap but then again, I only drink a gallon a month....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> At 3.50 a half gallon, it ain't cheap but then again, I only drink a gallon a month....


Dang. Heather and I drink 2-3 gallons of milk a week!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam the opposite of people who react to milk. My stomach gets upset if I dont get enought milk. Strange but true. So for now I will keep drinking the regular stuff.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Dang. Heather and I drink 2-3 gallons of milk a week!


When I had younguns at the house....empty nest now.....we would go thru a gallon a day of whole milk....I'm glad to not have to buy so much milk


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I drink at least a gallon of milk per week and sometimes more. We have been buying Promised Land milk lately.....picked up some on sale a while back and got hooked on it......it's kind of pricey when not on sale but it really does have a better taste than regular milk. The Fairlife milk that dawg mentioned also has a pretty good but slightly different taste......was reading on the jug and it is supposed to be lactose free but has more protein and calcium than regular milk.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

My wife was lactose intolerant till I fed her some raw milk. She now handles one percent just fine. The boys and I need the red cap. Come to think of it back in my smoking days I had to have the red pack. Guess I'm a full flavor type.


----------

